# Zeroing Out the Bit? Brass setup bars



## Evil Scotsman (Jun 27, 2008)

I have posted a few questions here and have ALWAYS gotten great answers. I am trying to do as much reading as possible BEFORE posting, BUT my boss frowns upon woodworking forums during work hours!  Anyway, my question is about zeroing/bottoming out the bit in order to set up for depth. The way "I" am understanding it is, you are basically clearing they depth guage on the router and that is it. Then you would setup the guage to the depth that you want your cut to be? I haven't even taken my "NEW" Haitchi m12vc out of the box yet, but I am this weekend. I haven't really seen a guage on ANY router, (MIND YOU I COULD BE WRONG) that I would actually trust. Watching a couple of online videos on routers along with the Router workshop vids, I see ALOT of people using the brass bars. I would see these as being much more accurate. I get the concept for a plunge router and using the stop. But on a table router, what would I match the bar up with? The top of the cutting part of the blade, (meaning the VERY TOP) or ????

Thanks Guys, Hopefully on Monday I will be posting my first routed sign!

Cheers


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Evil

This is how I use the brass setup bars on my router tables 

see below 

========


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The image BJ posted has the router under the table. When setting up your router for free hand use it is easiest to turn the router upside down and use this method.


----------

